# How do a I drain gas from a new 2019 Toro blower?



## reader2580 (Dec 20, 2019)

I made a bad decision and filled my new 2019 Toro Commercial blower with nearly a gallon of gas the last time I filled it. I still have 3/4 gallon left because it didn't snow hardly at all in March.

Anyone know how I drain the gas on the new Toro engines? The dealer showed me a bolt to drain the carb, but I don't think that drains the main tank. I want to drain the gas as I was too lazy to drive the 20 miles round trip to get non-oxy gas so I used E10 gas this time. (I normally stop for non-oxy on way home from work, but forgot to grab gas can.)


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

If you can drain the carb then all gas in the main tank will drain through that bolt on the carb.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Get one of these and drain as much as possible. Start your blower and let it run dry.
https://www.lowes.com/pd/DuraHeat-K...f9&gclid=CJXbpJz25-gCFUL-DQodrKMEcA&gclsrc=ds

I have never drained any gas tanks but this is the other guys do it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

When I get gas in my four 5 gal. cans, the first thing I do when I get home is add Stabil and half the rate of SeaFoam. I never once drained a carburetor or gas tank in all my life, and all my equipment runs and operate just fine.

I do periodically run all my equipment throughout the year.

Bottom line, add the stabilizer to the tank, and run it for awhile to get the gas into the carb system.

Also add the stabilizers into your gas cans to insure that all your equipment gets protected.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

reader2580 said:


> I made a bad decision and filled my new 2019 Toro Commercial blower with nearly a gallon of gas the last time I filled it. I still have 3/4 gallon left because it didn't snow hardly at all in March.
> 
> Anyone know how I drain the gas on the new Toro engines? The dealer showed me a bolt to drain the carb, but I don't think that drains the main tank. I want to drain the gas as I was too lazy to drive the 20 miles round trip to get non-oxy gas so I used E10 gas this time. (I normally stop for non-oxy on way home from work, but forgot to grab gas can.)


The drain on the carb will do it as long as you have a way to catch the fuel.
As a bonus..after it all drains out you can tip the machine to whichever way your drain angles to and get a little more of what stays in the bottom of the carb..a little water and small particles of fuel line are often hiding at the bottom of the carb



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

i put the stabil in the cans before filling them and making the 40 mile drive back home with the e free 91 hightest, i know for sure the drive mixes the heck out of it..


----------



## reader2580 (Dec 20, 2019)

I'm hesitant to leave treated fuel in any small engine after some bad experiences. I have been using the canned two stroke fuel in my Stihl weed trimmer. If it sits three to four months or more it won't start until I empty the fuel and put new fuel out of the can in it. The fuel has stabilizer in it from the factory and it is supposed to last way longer than four months.

The guy at the Toro dealer showed me the special bolt for draining the carb. I didn't realize it would empty the entire tank too.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

There are any number of pumps and siphons that will work, like that one at Lowes. Or go on Amazon and search for "fuel siphon pump" and half a dozen or so will show up. You can drain it all out via the carburetor, but geeze, that's gonna take half the day. Or at least it'll feel like it if you're standing there watching it.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Use a funnel and a hose under the carb, that way you don't have to stand there all day waiting for it to drain, easy way to do it rather than have to buy a siphon and you still won't get it all out anyway.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Harbor Fright sells a very cheap hand pump. That's how I get the old gas out (due to the machine's complete lack of use this season) and add 1/2 qt of Trufuel.


----------



## jhhoffma (Jan 12, 2016)

uberT said:


> Harbor Fright sells a very cheap hand pump. That's how I get the old gas out (due to the machine's complete lack of use this season) and add 1/2 qt of Trufuel.


:iagree: This. These are so cheap and much easier to control than a big kerosene siphon. Unless you have a huge gas tank or a transferring gallons of fluid into a shallow pan (like a kerosene heater), the transfer pump works so well. It comes out the discharge end with some force though, so be careful! 

Do that and run it dry and you should have no problems. I've done this with my last 2 (4cycle) Toro's and have had zero issues. Intake's look pristine when I take a look. Only switched from the last Toro, because the wife wanted me to get a larger unit (hehehehe:laugh because it took me too long to do the driveway in heavy snows.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

I often use a "super siphon" to transfer fluids (e.g. gasoline) as long as the hose fits. Tough to use for small tanks and anything under a gallon though.

https://safetysiphon.net/


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

reader2580 said:


> I'm hesitant to leave treated fuel in any small engine after some bad experiences. I have been using the canned two stroke fuel in my Stihl weed trimmer. If it sits three to four months or more it won't start until I empty the fuel and put new fuel out of the can in it. The fuel has stabilizer in it from the factory and it is supposed to last way longer than four months.
> 
> The guy at the Toro dealer showed me the special bolt for draining the carb. I didn't realize it would empty the entire tank too.





Yikes and interesting as my chainsaws sit with the same old sta-bil treated gas in them for a year or more and never had issues.


I have a super siphon and while it can move a decent amount of fluid it has limitations. The hose gets stiff after a few years rendering it a huge pain to use. Also if you don't have enough fluid to shake it in it simply won't work. Like if I drain some gas and then there is a few inches in the bottom that I missed as the suction side moved a little then it's impossible to start again without putting more gas back in the tank. What I do have that is still soft and works great is a primer bulb pump used for outboard boat motors. 5/16" rubber lines on each end and off you go. I say get an expensive one as the cheap ones will harden too, mine was free as I worked at the shop and needed it for work purposes (never returned it when I quit a year later) but it was an expensive one. It will suck down to the bitter end but as the line is much smaller it takes a bit longer.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I have one of those kerosene siphon pumps, it's good, I've used it a bunch. It does kind of rely on being able to establish a siphon, though, so the source needs to be higher than where it's going. 

I got one of these at Harbor Freight a few months ago, had a coupon to bring it to $6 or so. It seems good so far, and it's rated for use with gasoline. May help with gravity isn't on your side, etc. 
https://www.harborfreight.com/battery-operated-liquid-transfer-pump-63847.html


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I would just add Sta-Bil (and a small amount of Sea Foam) to the gas in the tank. Run the engine to draw the mixed gas through the carb and forget about it.

Leave gas in all my engines and never had a problem since I started adding stabilizers and cleaners.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@enigma,



When I get gas in my four 5 gal. cans, the first thing I do when I get home is add Stabil and half the rate of SeaFoam. I never once drained a carburetor or gas tank in all my life, and all my equipment, summer and winter, runs and operates just fine.

Never had an issue in all my years doing it this way as well with any of my equipment.


----------

